# Toilet or waste water smell?



## Beemer (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, I have an embarrassing problem ..
Even though we have tried almost (because there must be an answer) every cure, our loo or waste water drains stink of rotten eggs!
After using the van, we come home, empty the waste tank and the cassette loo, and park it up in the garden.
It might only be a week later, that I empty the fresh water tank and refill fresh, load up for the weekend and off we set to the smell again!!!

I have tried leaving the plug caps in the sinks and shower, filling the u bends with coca cola, milton, smelly cleaner, flushing all drains with copious amounts of fresh water before a trip, flushing the drains after coming back from a trip, but something smells, and I suspect it to be the drains, but can't get rid.
Any other ideas would be appreciated.... :idea:


----------



## al n sal (Nov 17, 2011)

I am probably well wrong here, and probably very wrong, but still worth checking.

i once had a similar faint smell in the van, only really smelled it after van sat at home locked up, tried the wastes etc, still nothing. eventually traced it back the water heater, there was a very small weeping from the gas compression fitting, after re setting the fitting the smell disappeared. so it was gas. 

worth looking at maybe.


----------



## Beemer (Nov 17, 2011)

al n sal said:


> I am probably well wrong here, and probably very wrong, but still worth checking.
> 
> i once had a similar faint smell in the van, only really smelled it after van sat at home locked up, tried the wastes etc, still nothing. eventually traced it back the water heater, there was a very small weeping from the gas compression fitting, after re setting the fitting the smell disappeared. so it was gas.
> 
> worth looking at maybe.



Thanks for the idea al n sal, but thankfully I can rule out the water heater because my heater runs off diesel or 240v..
All idea welcome tho :egg:


----------



## Croftland1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Take the toilet cassette out for a while and see if the smell continues. It could be that the rubber seal to the top of the cassette needs replacing and is allowing gases to escape.


----------



## james1508 (Nov 17, 2011)

We had a similar problem, i use detol down the drains when returning from a trip but still occasionally get the smell when the motor home is moving. It is deferentially the waste drains for us and not the toilet as when the sink plugs are in, no smell. 

regards


----------



## Beemer (Nov 17, 2011)

Croftland1 said:


> Take the toilet cassette out for a while and see if the smell continues. It could be that the rubber seal to the top of the cassette needs replacing and is allowing gases to escape.



Will certainly try that... thanks.  
That should answer the question as to if it is the loo or the waste pipes...


----------



## Justjack (Nov 17, 2011)

We also had this problem.  We dismantled the kitchen and bathroom drain pipes including the plughole fixtures, which were very gungy.  We soaked and scrubbed the pipes and fittings, then reassembled everything.  This sorted the whiffy problem.  We regularly pour down a solution of bicarbonate of soda which is great for keeping smells at bay when the van is not being used for a while.  Hope this helps.


----------



## fofeg101 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've had this "Rotten Egg Smell" in motor vehicles twice, cause = Batteries boiling due to the Alternator regulators malfunctioning.


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 17, 2011)

Are the water traps in the Basin and the shower full of water? the water acts as a seal similar to the bottle traps in your domestic sink at home, if the water evaporates or is lost due to sloshing as you drive you lose the seal and get a wiff from the waste tank, OR is there a  piece of rag / cleaning cloth somewhere in the  Van that has gone wiffy due to Bacteria, I have had this happen in our previous van.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 17, 2011)

I have used a suction sink plunger on the kitchen sink drain, not to alleviate smells but to improve flow, and I'd recommend you try this on your drains too.

The mechanical action shifts trapped debris far better than any other method, it doesn't involve the use of chemicals, and once you have the plunger the cost is zero ...


----------



## Neckender (Nov 18, 2011)

We had the same as alandsal, on an autosleeper that we once had, it was 15 months old, some times the smell was terrible another time nothing, I checked the drains toilet and I couldn't find where it was coming from. Like I said you could go for days with nothing then another time it was unbearable. anyway I finally traced it to the cooker connection, autosleepers had only connected the gas supply hand tight and forgot to tighten it up, hence when the van moved it disturbed the connection, and another time parked up it would seal. The other thing to try if it is drains pour the cheapest orange squash you can buy down them, this attacks any bacteria and leaves the drains smelling sweet.

John.


----------



## kenspain (Nov 18, 2011)

Try this. that,s:have how i stopped mine make sure you empty your waste tank before you leave for you return home. Put 2lt of coca cola into the waste When you get home empty the tank rinse out leave 2lt of clean water in the tank and that should stop it. :wave:


----------



## Tbear (Nov 18, 2011)

Had this with a car once. The drain for water running down the windscreen had got blocked under the bonnet. Once found it only took a couple of seconds to clear but did it stink?

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 18, 2011)

After 5 months on a site in Spain last winter we had drain smells.  This I cured with some caustic soda.  I drained the tank and then as we were still using it added the causic solution before we set off.  At the next dump point loads of brown sludge came out.  The smell was gone and has not returned.  I also used it on the cassette and it does kill the smell for a while.  We are full timing so the van is not left to stand without the services being used.  

I found that a Spanish toilet descaller worked very well at taking the limescale deposit off the cassette interior.  We carry two cassettes so I can put one to soak in this solution for 24 hours while using the other.  I have not encountered any seal problems using these methods.

Be carefull with caustic and do not add water to it, but mix a solution in a jug adding the caustic to the water, a tea spoon in the recommended amount but initially I used a table spoon in error.  It did work well though.   The swilling while driving also aided the process.  Do not leave it standing in the pipes while parked up at home, as it can eat through plastic.


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Nov 18, 2011)

Get a cup full of bio washing powder, mix it up with water in the sink or shower and then drain it into the empty grey waste tank. It will stop all smells.

Peter


----------



## Bigpeetee (Nov 18, 2011)

John Thompson said:


> After 5 months on a site in Spain last winter we had drain smells.  This I cured with some caustic soda.  I drained the tank and then as we were still using it added the causic solution before we set off.  At the next dump point loads of brown sludge came out.  The smell was gone and has not returned.  I also used it on the cassette and it does kill the smell for a while.  We are full timing so the van is not left to stand without the services being used.
> 
> I found that a Spanish toilet descaller worked very well at taking the limescale deposit off the cassette interior.  We carry two cassettes so I can put one to soak in this solution for 24 hours while using the other.  I have not encountered any seal problems using these methods.
> 
> Be carefull with caustic and do not add water to it, but mix a solution in a jug adding the caustic to the water, a tea spoon in the recommended amount but initially I used a table spoon in error.  It did work well though.   The swilling while driving also aided the process.  Do not leave it standing in the pipes while parked up at home, as it can eat through plastic.



I agree with John, but I used slightly more than he has, the muck had to be see to be believed. Don't like chemicals, but sometimes.............

We have also had peculiar smells.  Our heating is a wet system and some of the antifreeze escaped from a bad joint. Horrid whiff

Note to self, tighten all joints now it's the cold weather!!


----------



## Tbear (Nov 18, 2011)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Get a cup full of bio washing powder, mix it up with water in the sink or shower and then drain it into the empty grey waste tank. It will stop all smells.
> 
> Peter



We have stopped using toilet blue and moved over to bio liquid. It seems to brake "things" down better and reduces toilet smells.

Richard


----------



## leshughes (Nov 18, 2011)

Tbear said:


> We have stopped using toilet blue and moved over to bio liquid. It seems to brake "things" down better and reduces toilet smells.
> 
> Richard



Hi Richard

Do you mean bio washing liquid or bio toilet liquid? Asking because: a) I am just about to disinfect the grey tank and had been advised to run diluted toilet blue through all the waste points and then top up the grey tank and leave for a few days. Would rather use washing liquid / powder. And b) not happy with performance of toilet blue in the toilet and would prefer to use something else.

Regards

Les


----------



## Beemer (Nov 18, 2011)

*Loads of Ideas*

Ok, will try each and every one til it stops reaking of rotten eggs!:sucks:
Shopping list this week:

Bio liquid and powder, caustic soda, orange squash and 2ltrs of Cola please! :tongue:
Thanks for all the suggestions peeps!


----------



## Bigpeetee (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds like the contents of some spotty oiks stomach after a night out!


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 18, 2011)

We don't use any Chemical or any additive in our Cassette as we have the SOG system, there are never any smells , you need good Bacteria in the Toilet to break down the solids, adding  Chemicals and  washing powder, or any other  gunge just kills the good Bacteria and you get smells.


----------



## runnach (Nov 18, 2011)

Re the replies relating to gas leaks, remember to get the Gas system checked out every 12 months, for safety and peace of mind 

The leaks described are easily detected with a manometer.

With reference to the autosleeper the dealer should have found it on the Pre Delivery Inspection.

Channa


----------



## Tbear (Nov 18, 2011)

leshughes said:


> Hi Richard
> 
> Do you mean bio washing liquid or bio toilet liquid? Asking because: a) I am just about to disinfect the grey tank and had been advised to run diluted toilet blue through all the waste points and then top up the grey tank and leave for a few days. Would rather use washing liquid / powder. And b) not happy with performance of toilet blue in the toilet and would prefer to use something else.
> 
> ...



Hi Les,

Clothes washing liquid.  Cleans up your mess but leaves enough healthy bacteria to prevent nasty smelly pathogens building up.

If you want to sterilise your pipes then use a 1 in 5 solution of bleach. Best to keep them regularly flushed and expose to as much air as possible. This stop the buildup of anaerobic bacteria which cause the worst smells and tend not to be good for you.

Richard


----------



## Tbear (Nov 18, 2011)

vindiboy said:


> We don't use any Chemical or any additive in our Cassette as we have the SOG system, there are never any smells , you need good Bacteria in the Toilet to break down the solids, adding  Chemicals and  washing powder, or any other  gunge just kills the good Bacteria and you get smells.



Hi Vindiboy,

From what I remember it takes two years for a system to produce a safe product. How often do you empty your cassette. Even the greenest of greenies add either yeast or vinegar to help produce a healthy growth of bugs. If you don,t then some of the most dangerous bacteria may flourish out of control.

What makes you think that a little washing liquid destroys all good bacteria and leaves the smelly bacteria:rolleyes2:

Richard


----------



## leshughes (Nov 19, 2011)

Many thanks Richard. Will give it a try.

Regards

Les


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bigpeetee said:


> Sounds like the contents of some spotty oiks stomach after a night out!



Wow, that's scary. Just cancelled my plans to visit your neck of the woods for my next trip out! :rolleyes2:


----------



## robbiec0 (Nov 20, 2011)

We tried the cheap orange cordial in the waste tank and to our surprise it worked. The smell went away.


----------



## Neckender (Nov 20, 2011)

robbiec0 said:


> We tried the cheap orange cordial in the waste tank and to our surprise it worked. The smell went away.



Told you so :cool1:

John.


----------



## campingwild (Nov 25, 2011)

*re- smells*

We had that problem. We have a SOG fitted to the outside of the loo compartment, no more smells!!! As for the drains we just put the plugs in when we travel, and no smell.


----------



## runnach (Nov 25, 2011)

robbiec0 said:


> We tried the cheap orange cordial in the waste tank and to our surprise it worked. The smell went away.



glad it worked , perhaps this site is about offering help and not the spats;

the sad thing is the peeps who are throwing their handbags actually have a lot to offer 

Channa


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 25, 2011)

Tbear said:


> Hi Vindiboy,
> 
> From what I remember it takes two years for a system to produce a safe product. How often do you empty your cassette. Even the greenest of greenies add either yeast or vinegar to help produce a healthy growth of bugs. If you don,t then some of the most dangerous bacteria may flourish out of control.
> 
> ...


 well I guess I would have to say  that  my only reasoning on this is that I don't add anything to our Cassette and we  don't get any smells or problems, not very scientific but there you go, I will admit that you can loose some friends when you empty a  SOG Cassette  [ something I do daily  ] as  no expensive Chemicals are being thrown away  but none of the smells permeate the van in use . I do put a tiny drop of Olive Oil on the closed blade of the Cassette from time to time but this is only to lubricate the action.


----------



## Tbear (Nov 26, 2011)

vindiboy said:


> well I guess I would have to say  that  my only reasoning on this is that I don't add anything to our Cassette and we  don't get any smells or problems, not very scientific but there you go, I will admit that you can loose some friends when you empty a  SOG Cassette  [ something I do daily  ] as  no expensive Chemicals are being thrown away  but none of the smells permeate the van in use . I do put a tiny drop of Olive Oil on the closed blade of the Cassette from time to time but this is only to lubricate the action.



That makes sense. Empty regularly and give it a good rinse out. My comments are aimed at folk who may only empty every few days and have a cheapo system like mine which is not fitted with a SOG.

Richard


----------



## al n sal (Nov 26, 2011)

we just have the standard bench jobbie, have thought about fitting a sog before, but not done so, mainly keep thinking: we often park up in town centers for the day and quite often chuckled at the thought of using the loo, the sog fan kicking in and giving a passer by a face full of fumes :tongue::lol-049: does it work that way.


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 1, 2011)

al n sal said:


> we just have the standard bench jobbie, have thought about fitting a sog before, but not done so, mainly keep thinking: we often park up in town centers for the day and quite often chuckled at the thought of using the loo, the sog fan kicking in and giving a passer by a face full of fumes :tongue::lol-049: does it work that way.


    No , as  there is a permanent venting via the hoses  any gasses  [ smells ] are  dissipated as they form, the  SOG fan comes on  when the inner cassette  blade is opened thus sucking  out any vapours  being formed and there is a Carbon Filter at the outlet too.Another good thing about the SOG is that the blade  on the Cassette can be opened at high altitude  and there is no chance of a blow back due to decompression  which can and has happened to  some posters who have got a face full of @@@@  LOL


----------



## silverweed (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, can yo tell me, is the fan on the SOG very noisy? Just thinking if you have to open the vent at night will it disturb others in the van


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 28, 2012)

The fan is not noisy, it is a computer cooling fan.


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 28, 2012)

zoflora works for me ok use hycynactith but alway carry some with mi dilut to strenght required or use neat in lol


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 28, 2012)

I empty out EVERY day, cleaning and rinsing. Being long term travellers, we know exactly where to go which includes facilities.


----------



## fairytooth (Apr 28, 2012)

When we had that 'rotten egg' smell it was definitely from leaving grey water in the waste tank for too long.  After several good flushes through and draining the waste tank fully I ran a couple of gallons of warm water down the drains followed by Biological Washing Liquid.  As you might remember from the adverts, it contains Enzymes which break down food and organic waste very effectively.  Leave it in the waste tank for at least a few days and preferably drive it around a bit to slosh it about inside the tank.

When you drain it off, smell the outgoing water and if necessary repeat and leave for longer.

With a bit of luck that should sort the problem. 

PS We are very careful nowadays to not let too much food debris go down the plug hole and drain off the waste tank as often as reasonably possible when camping so the organic matter doesn't have time to 'ferment'.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 29, 2012)

When we were in Spain the winter before last we were on one site for a prolonged period and even though the tank was being emptied every other day we still had a foul smell from the waste water.  The joys of full timing.

I cured this by putting some caustic solution.  One Tablespoon to a 2 litre jug and poured it down all the drains before we left the site.  I drove all day using the system so more water was going down the sinks and then pulled into a service area with a bourne.  We had been using the water system all day and driving, so the water was swilling about the tank.  When I opened the tank outlet valve a brown thick liquid started to come out, this later cleared to a thin grey liquid.  We continued to use the tank that night and before we left we drained it again.  The next stop the water didn't smell at all and it stayed that way all year.

DO NOT ADD WATER TO CAUSTIC - ADD THE CAUSTIC TO WARM *NOT HOT *WATER.  Adding to cold water is just as bad.  I must be warm to avoid it boiling when you add the caustic soda.

We have been static for a month on a fully serviced pitch site recently, with the tank draining straight into a drain. Valve open all of the time.   Again we got the smell and cured it with a teaspoon of caustic in warm water and a drive to another site.

John


----------



## nushka (Apr 30, 2012)

*eggy smell!!*



Canalsman said:


> I have used a suction sink plunger on the kitchen sink drain, not to alleviate smells but to improve flow, and I'd recommend you try this on your drains too.
> 
> The mechanical action shifts trapped debris far better than any other method, it doesn't involve the use of chemicals, and once you have the plunger the cost is zero ...



we had this on an old adventura c.f a few years ago, ot was the waste not draining fully,when we rectified that the smell went,however a friend swears by putting a crumbled washing machine tablet in their tank,leave some water in drive around or too ya camp &hey presto the tank is detergently clensed & smell gone!!


----------

